# EMT-b written test - Ma question about medical control



## ngupta.r (Mar 23, 2011)

I am taking the written test for the emt-b soon and I was wondering if contacting medical control is required before administrating any drug (even asprin)?


----------



## medicdan (Mar 23, 2011)

The answer to this question can be found in the MA Statewide treatment protocols 
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eohhs2t...y_services_p_treatment_protocols&csid=Eeohhs2

During the practical, you should always verbalize the form of medical control that allows you to give a medication (even O2). During the written, you are expected to know what is Standing Order in the state.
At the BLS level, the following medications are Standing Order (if a patient meets the indications and has no contraindications):
- ASA 162-324 mg
- Epi Pen (up to 2 doses 0.3mg/0.15mg)
- O2 (1-15lpm)
- Glucose (up to two doses)
- Albuterol (2.5mg in 3mL saline, with medical director approval/service option)
- Activated Charcoal (1g/kg, medical/poison control)


----------



## EMT-B Reardon (Mar 23, 2011)

mass state test for EMT -b where did you take the corse?


----------



## medicdan (Mar 23, 2011)

EMT-B Reardon said:


> mass state test for EMT -b where did you take the corse?



I'll rewrite using correct and spelling-- I'm interested in the same.
"Where did you take your course?" Any course worth it's salt should have taught this, if not anything else.


----------

